# .  (, , , )
!         (-).  4  2010.          500 000 .(   ),    150 000 . (  2010.).      1  2011 . (  )   1 000 000 .  -     700 000 .             1 250 000 . ( ).  31         - 300 000 .    (31 )    300 000 . .      1      300 000 . (,   ),     ?  ,      - :Redface:

----------


## mvf

> 1 000 000 .


.  ,   ""   .

----------

> 1      300 000 .


  :yes: 



> ,   ""   .

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/346_17.htm

----------


## mvf

> 


    : 150 + 700 + 300.

----------

..           (     ),  ?

----------

,   ,

----------

(1 8)    300.,    240   (    ,    300 . )  :Wow:

----------

(  )....   !    ....  :Embarrassment:       ,          1  2011 ? (   ):
 (-)*5%
1.    ( 2010 ) - 500 000 .
2.   ( 2010 .) - 150 000 .
3.   ( 2011 .) - 510 000 .
4.   (5  2011 .) - 1 030 000 .
5.    (9  2011 ) - 1 300 000 .
6.    (31  2011 ) - 300 000 .
7.   (31  2011 ) - 300 000 .
      2010 .     - 500 000 .*5%
     1  2011 ?   ?   ,  .

----------

> 2010 .     - 500 000 .*5%


,     (/, )



> (31  2011 ) - 300 000 .




. 346.17
2)     ,    , -     .             :

      ();

      ();

  ;

   .

,      ,      ,   ,        ;

----------

....    .....   .....         ,      ? ..    800 000 .?   ?     ....   ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

,   -   ,       ,

----------

,    (     )
    ,   ,    


4 . 2010 .
 500 000
 150 000
 1 
 300 000
 510 000 + 300 000

----------

-    ?    ?

----------

()      (   -  ).      .

----------

-            .?

----------

> ()      (   -  ).      .


     -    ?

----------

,

----------

-          ?  -     :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------

,   "  "?

----------

346.11.  



1.             ,        .

( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)

                  ,   .

( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)

2.                 (  ,   ,    ,   3  4  284  ),    . ,    ,       ,      ,                 ,    ,      ,      174.1  .

----------


## Lika05

.   :Frown:  
1.           .    ?  .        (, )     .
2.      1 ,   ? 
 ,  ,    .   .

----------

1.    
2. -<0  =0

----------


## Lika05

,     ?        1 ?   ?          .

----------

346.17.      
    1.                  ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( ).
             (, ),             (            )          .
        ,        ,  ,  ,   ,        () ,    .
...
2.2.        .       (, )  ()       -   (, )  ()    ,        ( ,  )  ()   .           :

----------

> 4 . 2010 .
>  500 000
>  150 000
>  1 
>  300 000
>  510 000 + 300 000


   4 .  150?      ...          :  , ,    ....  ?

----------

> 


         ,

----------

,    ,      150 000 . -    ....     ,    .  ?

----------

,

----------

, .

----------


## .

> ,      ?







> 3-    ,       ,


 ?    .     ,     3-     ))

----------


## C

*.*,  .   !)    ,       2016,   2015  ,  ..       2015 ,  .   ,  , !

----------


## C

*.*, ,     ..        (50%).    .   , 
1.   -   ,     ,     ,   ,    70  ?
 ,          20? 
2.         ,        2016  ,   2015   2-       ?       ,  -     .        .
3.      ..    ?     ?       2016?   ?  3-     13% ?

----------


## .

> 2015 ,  .


 -,    ,   ?

----------


## C

,   ,    ,   ,    13% ..  2015     ,    ,          (   /   ?

----------


## .

> ,    13% ..


     ,   3-     .  250 .     .   




> (   /   ?


      , ,       :Smilie:            ?

----------


## C

,       ..     )
       ?         200,    500 .. 
    250    ?     -  ?
,      )         (

----------


## .

> ,       ..     )


  -  ,       .        . 




> 250    ?


 




> -  ?


       ,   .      .        ,    .

----------


## C

!

----------


## mmm680

.
   15%,      .
,,     -., 16 530 , (    19 000, -2470),          ?
19 000      31.03, 30.06., 30.09, 31.12. 16530 .      (  ),  ?        ,   ? ,,        ?        ,           ,     ( ).               (   , -    )- ?

----------


## .

*mmm680*,    .        ,    .

----------


## mmm680

> *mmm680*,    .        ,    .


    .     - .  .         .   ?

----------


## .

,     ,    .     .

----------


## mmm680

> ,     ,    .     .


  ,,      ,  ,       .       .       .

----------


## .

> ,,      ,  ,

----------


## mmm680

> 


 ?         :Frown: . 1- ,,  ,  .

----------


## .

-       ,         ,  . ,          ,   . ,       ,  .

----------


## mmm680

> -       ,         ,  . ,          ,   . ,       ,  .


  ,     ? ,  1    2      .       2 ?    ,     ...    31 .     ....

----------


## .

> ,  1    2      .       2 ?


      2 ,    31 .      ,     31

----------


## mmm680

> 2 ,    31 .      ,     31


       ,  . ,     31 ?     , , 10 ,    31 ,      10 ?  " "      ,  ?      ?
  ,  - -   .    ,     ,       31 . ,  ,   ,    31 ?

----------


## .

> ,


  ,    .        .     31 ,      
    10 ,     10 




> ,  ?      ?


    ?   ,    .     .     .

----------


## mmm680

> ,    .        .     31 ,


,   ,      -31 ?        ,     -  ...





> ?   ,    .


         . ,  -           ,    -   - . , -   .      ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,      -31 ?


 .     ,   31 ?



> ,    -   - . , -   .      ?   ?


     ,   .

----------


## mmm680

> .     ,   31 ?


,    -.             ,   ,  -.   .  . ,         12        ? :EEK!: 




> ,   .


,       ,   ,        .. .     :Embarrassment: .  -?   - .   -   ,  -    - .... :Frown:       ,       (((

----------


## .

> ,    -.


  ?      31 ,         31 ? 




> ,         12        ?


       .         ,

----------


## mmm680

> ?      31 ,         31 ?


     ,  31 ,   .              ,     ,      12      ?

  , ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

.     , 12   .

----------


## mmm680

> .     , 12   .


  ,      .        , ,  ,   -   .       ,     .
, , ,      ,     ? -  ,  ,   ,   ..  ,  ,      .    ?          -?

----------


## .

,      ,      




> ?

----------


## mmm680

> ,      ,


 ,      ,        ?

----------


## C

,    15%,     .          -       -   ? 
  ?            ?
,       ,     ?   - ?

----------

> .    ?   ?
>     -     .     ,


          .   ,   ?    2014.   2015.              ???

----------


## .

.   .  ,     ,   "" ,   .

----------


## Py6eTc

.
      .
   15%,  .

.        100 000 .     70 000 .   ,        30 000 .   .       .

       (,       ) ?          30%?

----------


## C

,  30  ,     ,   100   .

----------


## Py6eTc

> ,  30  ,     ,   100   .


.
       / -      ,    ?

----------


## C

,     -  ,     ,         ..

----------


## accountantnopsm

, ,   .   .      2016.,       2017.   ,      2016.       2016     ?            2017.

----------


## .



----------


## accountantnopsm

, ,   .   .      2016.,       2017.   ,      2016.       2016     ?            2017.

----------


## accountantnopsm

, ,    2016 ?

----------


## .

.         2016

----------

, ,  -              ,    .         . .

----------


## .

.       (..   ).  ,   .     -  ,  ,

----------

> .


     "?"

----------


## _78_

!

,   :    -.    , ..     1%  .    1%   ?

 .

----------


## C

> 1%   ?


,    ) 
    ,   .   . . .     . ..          030 - . 1%
   041-     ..
     ,    .   ..

----------


## _78_

!

----------

,       .    6%.    (  ,   ).    -        .. ,     ,        ...  -    .      . -  . -  .   .   ?     ?

----------

